# What was the heartrate at 34-35 weeks?



## ClairAye

Just curious! At my last appointment at 34 weeks + 6 days the midwife said the heartbeat was around 130bpm and 140bpm when s/he was happy, which she said was really good :thumbup:

What was your babies heart rate around this sort of time and does anyone know the 'average/good rate' for this many weeks? :flower:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

My little mans has been 130-140 bpm through the hole pregnancy and 122 bpm at 34+6. xo


----------



## ilysilly

Zoe's was about 150.


----------



## MrsEngland

With my daughter she was like 156-162 pretty much all the time. It tends to depend on the baby not the number of weeks.


----------



## ClairAye

MrsEngland said:


> With my daughter she was like 156-162 pretty much all the time. It tends to depend on the baby not the number of weeks.

Yeah I know, but I was just curious to see if they were around the same sort of number :thumbup:


----------



## MrsEngland

ClairAye said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> With my daughter she was like 156-162 pretty much all the time. It tends to depend on the baby not the number of weeks.
> 
> Yeah I know, but I was just curious to see if they were around the same sort of number :thumbup:Click to expand...

Generally boys have a slower heart rate than girls (just generally obviously there are acceptions!)


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah, I heard that one! Maybe that's a hint then, as ours has slowed right down, yet looking at my notes it's all over the place :dohh:


----------



## beanzz

Oakley's was always 130-135


----------



## X__Kimberly

Jaydens was 125-140


----------



## wanaBmummy

i was going to say as someone said above boys heart rates are slower than girls so sounds like a big clue for you :) x


----------



## ClairAye

Not much of one, it goes in a pattern of above 140bpm, below 140bpm and so on :haha: :dohh:


----------



## megrenade

Jericho's started at 170 and has gone down to about 130-140.


----------

